# Tuning Merida Matts J Team



## seven21 (30. Juni 2017)

Hi zusammen,

habe meinem kleinen ein Merida Matts j Team gekauft. Wollte nicht zuviel Geld ausgeben und fand den Aufbau mit NX 11 super.

Allerdings hat das Bike jetzt nach Wechsel der Reifen und neuen Flatpedals, trotz einer Ersparnis von ca. 100g immer noch 12,2kg. Laut Hersteller hätten es 11,8kg sein sollen. Mein Wunsch wahr eigentlich unter 11kg zu kommen.

Sattelstütze, Sattel und Lenker scheinen mir aber nicht allzu schwer zu sein. Laufräder sind wohl etwas schwer.

Grob gemessen würde ich sagen, dass die Sattelstütze ca. 280g wiegt, der Sattel auch. Laufradsatz inkl. Bremsscheiben und Kassette liegt bei ca. 2000g.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo man normalerweise am meisten Gewicht rausholt? 

Hier mal die Komponenten:
*Rahmengrössen*13.5"
*Rahmen* B7 TFS JUNIOR
*Gabel* Suntour SR 27 XCR air LOR 100
*Schaltwerk* Sram NX 11
*Schalthebel* Sram NX 11
*Bremshebel* Tektro M286
*Bremsen* Tektro MA-kid hydraulic 160
*Kurbelgarnitur* Sram NX XSYNC 28 STEEL
*Kette* KMC X11-1
*Naben* Alloy Disc [24H] / Alloy Disc [24H] cassette
*Felge* MERIDA Matts D [24H]
*Kassette* Sunrace CSMS8 11-42
*Reifen* MERIDA 26 1.95 KV 60*=> gewechselt auf Rocket Ron Performance DC 26x2,10*
*Speichen* black stainless
*Vorbau* MERIDA Expert OS 5
*Lenker* MERIDA OS 620 Flat
*Steuersatz* Big Conoid Semi Neck
*Sattelstütze* MERIDA Expert SB15 27.2
*Sattel* Dakar kid 24
*Pedale* XC Alloy* => gewechselt auf Nano-P PA 12 Pedal - black*


Danke 
Sven


----------



## Roelof (30. Juni 2017)

Ich würd mir mal Gabel und Kassette genauer anschauen. 

Laufräder können mir ja kaum leicht genug sein, und sonst: was wiegen denn Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze exakt?

Eine Schätzung deinerseits wär mir persönlich zu ungenau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (30. Juni 2017)

Kleiner Tip am Rande:
Bei Heranwachsenden besteht leider oft "das Problem" für Scheibenbremsen schlicht und einfach nicht genügend Masse mitzubringen.
Bekanntermaßen müssen ja die Komponenten eingebremst werden. Durch hohe Belastung mehrfach hintereinandert. Aber eben nicht nur eingebremst ...
Auch während der Nutzung ist es nunmal unerläßlich ab und an mal die Scheiben und Beläge sehr hoch zu beanspruchen.
Ich weiß von nicht wenigen Fällen wo mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit darüber gejammert wird daß die doch allzu tollen Bremsen schon wieder "so schlecht bremsen" ...
Ja, es fehlte eben schier die Masse um mal den ganzen Schnodder thermisch zu eliminieren.

Wäre in den meißten fällen überhaupt nicht passiert wenn das Fahrrad dem Gewicht des Nutzers entsprechend eben "nur" mit V-Brakes wäre.

2.Tip:
Die Conway MS 300 sind mit Starrgabel in 31cm und 38cm lieferbar.
Angegeben mit 9,2kg. O.K. gilt wahrscheinlich nur in Höhenlagen jenseits der 3.000m.


----------



## seven21 (2. Juli 2017)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich würd mir mal Gabel und Kassette genauer anschauen.
> 
> Laufräder können mir ja kaum leicht genug sein, und sonst: was wiegen denn Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze exakt?
> 
> Eine Schätzung deinerseits wär mir persönlich zu ungenau.



Werd mich mal ans wiegen machen


----------



## joglo (3. Juli 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um das Bike handelt, oder: https://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bikes/youth-kids/junior-hardtails/2017/matts-j-team-7662.html

Im großen und ganzen eigentlich gut gemacht das Geometrie, Einfachkurbel und Preis passen.
Leichtes Übergewicht wird aber letztendlich in sämtlichen Teilen stecken, simpel aus Budgetgründen.

Wie bereits geschrieben, vor dem Investieren in evlt. leichtere Teile wäre zerlegen und wiegen das wichtigste.
Mein Tipp vorab, neben Kleinzeug wie Sattelstütze, Lenker usw. wo man mit geringen Aufwand aber wahrscheinlich auch nur gering Gewicht sparen kann, würde ich mit gebrauchten hochwertigeren Teilen wie Federgabel oder einen kompletten LRS versuchen eine größere Gewichtsersparnis zu erreichen (bei beiden liesen sich ziemlich einfach >500g jeweils sparen)


----------



## seven21 (3. Juli 2017)

@joglo: Wahrscheinlich hast du recht. Im Gegensatz zu seinem letzten Bike sind die Parts diesemal keine Eisenklopper 

Hab mal gestern beim Reifenwechsel kurz das hintere LR inkl. Kassette und Bremsscheibe gewogen: 1785g. Die Sunrace-Kassette wiegt 400g, die Bremsscheibe ca. 140g. Damit kommt das LR auf stolze 1245g . Vorne wird nicht viel leichter sein. Wie bekomme ich denn den verbauten Standard raus? Gibt ja x-verschiedene Achsen usw.

Sattel + Sattelstütze liegt bei 516g, also eigentlich ganz moderat.

Könnt ihr mir auch noch nen Tipp zur Gabel geben? Die wiegt lt. Hersteller 2130g. Ist ja ne 27,5er.

VG
Sven


----------



## ilfer (3. Juli 2017)

seven21 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir auch noch nen Tipp zur Gabel geben? Die wiegt lt. Hersteller 2130g. Ist ja ne 27,5er.


Such mal nach einer gebrauchten RST First Air Platinum 26 - ich hab solche bei Ebay für 50 Euro ergattert.
Wiegt ca. 1.540 Gramm


----------



## seven21 (3. Juli 2017)

ilfer schrieb:


> Such mal nach einer gebrauchten RST First Air Platinum 26 - ich hab solche bei Ebay für 50 Euro ergattert.
> Wiegt ca. 1.540 Gramm


 Kann ich die gegen eine 27,5 er tauschen ohen die Geometrie zu verändern?


----------



## seven21 (3. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich die Gabel ändere z.B. auf eine Magura ts8 r, dann könnte / müsste ich  ja evtl. VR und HR separat kaufen, da ich ja dann auf den aktuellen Achsstandard nur am HR Rücksicht nehmen muss. Richtig oder?


----------



## seven21 (4. Juli 2017)

Auch noch eine Gabel die vom Gewicht her passen würde:
http://bavarian-bikestore.de/de/dt-swiss/25-dt-swiss-xrm-100-schwarz-blau-4260229533543.html


----------



## seven21 (6. Juli 2017)

Also hab jetzt mal auch noch den Lenker und Vorbau gewogen. Das lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Bau da noch ein paar alte Teile von mir ran und spar mir 100g.

Würde mich dann mal an Gabel und LRS ranmachen.

Was haltet ihr den von den 2 Gabeln die ich oben erwähnt habe?
Die TS8 wäre relativ günstig zu bekommen und ist wohl im OVP auch wesentlich teurer als die DT Swiss. Bei der Dt Swiss weiß ich halt nicht, ob die bei einem Kind mit 45kg gut anspricht. Ist wohl die günstigste Einstiegsversion. Würde beide ja für etwa dasselbe bekommen. Gebraucht hab ich in dem Preisbereich nix gefunden.  

Budget für Gabel wäre bei max 175,--
LRS würde ich mit max. 200,-- veranschlagen. Da sollte man ja eher was gutes gebrauchtes finden.

Was ich halt nicht weiß ist:
- Wie bekomme ich den Einbaustandard raus, bei Merida steht nix auf der Seite. 
- Kann ich die Magura mit 80mm nehmen ohne die Geometrie nachteilig zu verändern?
- LRS: Ich müsste ja wohl beim Wechsel der Achsstandards mischen wenn ich nicht selber aufbaue (zu teuer und kann ich soweiso nicht ). Ist das ein Problem?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

VG
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaj (9. Juli 2017)

seven21 schrieb:


> *Gabel* Suntour SR 27 XCR air LOR 100


Die Gabel müsste doch wegen der Einbauhöhe eine 27,5" mit 100 mm oder 26" mit 120 mm Federweg werden?


----------



## seven21 (10. Juli 2017)

Zaj schrieb:


> Die Gabel müsste doch wegen der Einbauhöhe eine 27,5" mit 100 mm oder 26" mit 120 mm Federweg werden?



Das weiß ich eben nicht. Habe noch nie eine Gabel getauscht.


----------



## ilfer (11. Juli 2017)

seven21 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich eben nicht. Habe noch nie eine Gabel getauscht.


Miss mal bitte die Länge der verbauten Gabel. Ich vergleiche das dann mal mit der RST First Air 26. Die hätte ich sogar übrig...!


----------



## seven21 (14. Juli 2017)

ilfer schrieb:


> Miss mal bitte die Länge der verbauten Gabel. Ich vergleiche das dann mal mit der RST First Air 26. Die hätte ich sogar übrig...!


 26 geht nicht


----------



## seven21 (14. Juli 2017)

Was haltet ihr von der Gabel? 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/976492-dt-swiss-federgabel-dt-swiss-xmm-650b-27-5-zoll-neu

Finde nix dazu, außer "Luftfedersystem mit Negativer Stahlfeder". Ist recht leicht. Frage ist halt ob die mit Stahlfeder auch bei einem Kind gut anspricht.

Hab die Gabel bei Rose auch als neuere mit Steckachse gefunden für 210,--.

Würdet ihr das machen auch wenn HR und VR dann unterschiedliche Standards haben?

Wäre für ein paar Tipps dankbar, soll nach den letzten verschobenen Umbauten endlich mal was werden. Will aber auch ne brauchbare Gabel für den Kleinen.

Edit: falsche Gabel verlinkt


----------



## Zaj (28. August 2017)

Sind die verbauten Felgen tubeless-tauglich? Und wie breit sind die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (28. August 2017)

Zaj schrieb:


> Sind die verbauten Felgen tubeless-tauglich? Und wie breit sind die?


Hab mittlerweile eine DT Swiss Gabel und mavic crossride Felgen verbaut. Kann dir gerade gar nicht sagen ob die Originalen tubeless tauglich sind.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (28. August 2017)

ilfer schrieb:


> Such mal nach einer gebrauchten RST First Air Platinum 26 - ich hab solche bei Ebay für 50 Euro ergattert.
> Wiegt ca. 1.540 Gramm


Für den Kurs .. nehm ich auch eine ;-))


----------

